# Cherry Picker



## randya (Sep 4, 2009)

When I posted the smoker i am building, I made make reference to my cherry picker I modified to let my truck be the counter weight allowing me to remove the outrigger legs and not have them in the way of picking up, moving, and setting the tank on my trailer. 
Got a few comments about it so I thought I would let you know what I did allowing me the capability to do a lot of heavy tank lifting and moving by myself.

Purchased the cherry picker from Harbor Freight $139 (got on sale and had 20% off coupon). Put another $25 in for material I needed for the Reese (did have what I needed in my supply).


Welded square tubing (3x3x3/16) on the back side of the picker.


The mount size on the cherry picker is 2-1/2x3/16 sq tubing. That allows a good fit in the 3” , but you will have to grind a little grove down the middle to allow it to slide into the 3x3 (it has a welded bead inside) no big deal. Doing this gives a good sliding fit. Drill a hold and use the pin that held the outriggers. 
Don't for get to drill the hole for the Reese Hitch on the truck. The standard receiver size sq tubing was used for that side, put 7in inside the 2-1/2 sq tube to give a little on support for weight.


Then I welded a 2x1/4 flat bar across the top. This will keep it from bending if the tank gets off balanced.


Gave it a test run and worked great. 


Put a little spray paint and good to go. This was a quck post to get it out for you to see. Please contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## randya (Sep 4, 2009)

For some reason this posted twice.  Can someone delete it?


----------



## Dutch (Sep 4, 2009)

Randy, I deleted the duplicate thread per your request.
I showed this thread to my son, he saids that this is an awesome setup. He would however like to see a close up pic of how you have the picker hooked up to the receiver on your truck (pic #5). 

Since he can't give you any points, I will!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Also you might want to submit this to Instructables.com


----------



## randya (Sep 6, 2009)

Dutch, Sorry it took so long to answer and thank your son for me for the interest please and thanks for the points too.
You can see that I beveled the end of the sq tubing that will enter hutch. This allows you to better align it before you push it in and pin it (will see in the upcoming pictures).


After you get it in position behind the truck, pull the top of the cherry pick toward you lifting the front wheels off the driveway ect; (make sure you are on a surface that will allow the picker to roll). Using the back wheel easily roll forward and place the receiver (already attached to the picker) bottom/front into the hutch.


Now you can lift the bottom or push up on the top of the picker and slide it into the hitch and pin it. I always spray WD40 on the parts to ensure a easy slide.


You are ready to go. To remove it, just reverse the procedure and stow it.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Randy! My son is in the middle of an engine rebuild and was looking for a way to deliver the engine back to the owner without having to load it up into the back of a pickemup truck. I mentioned my concern about the engine swinging around during the move but he said that he will be blocking the engine to stabilize it, plus it will be traveling about a half block down the road. Dang kids-ya can't tell 'em anything any more!


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Sep 12, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but you can still hook up the old legs and use it traditionally too ... RIGHT? 

GOOD stuff... I saw it on you build and was impressed,... and now that I saw the build .. even more so!!

POINTS!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 12, 2009)

Pretty neat idea, I can think of a lot of things this would come in handy for...


----------



## randya (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, the legs can be put back on.  I remove them just to reduce the weight.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 12, 2009)

Great build,


----------



## randya (Dec 20, 2009)

Working a 250 Gal Smoker project now and the weight of the tank caused the bottom of the picker to drag the ground. With the coaster wheels being small they dig into the ground so I added a set of wheels to stop this. It worked out great.

Rolls great





They fold up out of the way went not needed.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 20, 2009)

Dang man Gotta give points for that!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That is some BASF thinking for sure!   Great Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## rivet (Dec 20, 2009)

Good grief Randy, you are the king of welding and design! Very nicely done and I like the clean professional job you do. That struck me from the get go with your bracing strap on the initial 3x3 square tubing....clean in design and execution.


----------

